# Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami, 30.12.2018 (280x) Update 3



## ddd (30 Dez. 2018)

​


----------



## ddd (30 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (15x)*

(24x)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (30 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (15x)*

Ich gönn den beiden ihr Liebesglück. Gerade der Karius hatte eine schwierige Zeit nach dem CL-Finale.


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (39x) Update*

der Wanderpokal


----------



## Bowes (31 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (39x) Update*

*Schöne Bilder von der Sophia.*


----------



## Bowes (31 Dez. 2018)

*Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (68x) Update 2*

*Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the Beach in Miami, 30.12.2018 (29x)​*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## gundilie (31 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (39x) Update*

passen zusammen. thx scharfe braut


----------



## tom34 (31 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (68x) Update 2*

heisser Strandfeger die Sophia


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (68x) Update 2*

Ihr Männer-Geschmack ist schon sehr verquer!


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (68x) Update 2*

Die hat doch sonst immer betont, dass sie nur auf reife Männer steht. Naja Zeiten ändert sich, teils schnell. 

:thx:


----------



## pepovitsch (31 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (68x) Update 2*

nice beachgirl!


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Jan. 2019)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (68x) Update 2*

der war wohl bei 3 noch nicht auf dem Baum?


----------



## tomusa (1 Jan. 2019)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (15x)*

Nun schau sich einer diese volltätowierte Frau an - was ist denn daran attraktiv? Außer ihr Bankkonto vielleicht.


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2019)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (68x) Update 2*

vielleicht kann er ihre Bälle besser festhalten als Fussbälle


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Jan. 2019)

*AW: Sophia Thomalla - and her new boyfriend Loris Karius spotted on the beach in Miami 30.12.2018 (68x) Update 2*



Punisher schrieb:


> vielleicht kann er ihre Bälle besser festhalten als Fussbälle



Bei ihr gibt es ja eh kaum noch was zu halten. wink2


----------



## Bowes (2 Jan. 2019)

*Sophia Thomalla - spotted on the beach in Miami, 30.12.2018 (212x)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## stuftuf (4 Jan. 2019)

dass er auf so ein durchgenudeltes Huhn steht... oder sind das noch die Nachwirkungen vom Champions-League-Finale?


----------



## Peterretep (5 Jan. 2019)

Leider heiss!


----------



## vistakiller (6 Jan. 2019)

stuftuf schrieb:


> dass er auf so ein durchgenudeltes Huhn steht... oder sind das noch die Nachwirkungen vom Champions-League-Finale?



Als Nullnummer endlich in der 3 Liga angekommen .. passt .:thumbup:


----------



## hump (6 Jan. 2019)

Sehr hübsch, die Sophia!


----------



## toweye (6 Jan. 2019)

super, danke für die Bilder!


----------



## El_bouchez1 (6 Jan. 2019)

Vielen dank


----------



## diver011 (6 Jan. 2019)

klasse bilder

vielen dank an alle poster


----------



## lov.it (4 Juni 2019)

@ Poster: vielen Dank

@ Sophia: nimm doch mich mal mit zum Baden


----------



## Refiks90 (8 Aug. 2019)

Sexy Danke


----------



## felixfelix (28 Aug. 2019)

Super Frau!


----------



## Tobitoe (4 Sep. 2019)

tolle Bilder


----------



## bimbambobu (14 Sep. 2019)

wie immer gefällt sehr


----------

